# Translation services



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a reputable, affordable translation service who can translate a marriage certificate into European Portuguese with certification accepted by SEF? thx!


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

My embassy translated mine for a minimal fee.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

ahaserendipity said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable, affordable translation service who can translate a marriage certificate into European Portuguese with certification accepted by SEF? thx!


What is the original language?


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Naaling said:


> What is the original language?


English


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

ahaserendipity said:


> English


Our marriage certificate was in English (from the Philippines) and it was accepted without translation. I have heard that others have had a similar experience. In fact the SEF lady looked somewhat offended when I asked if I needed a translation.

If you do decide to have the document translated, then I can recomend Hugo Fernandes. I have found him to be competent, efficient and resonably priced. I obtained his details from the British embassy in Lisbon


MR HUGO FERNANDES

Setúbal / Lisbon / Algarve

Tel: +351 965653896
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.hugodesa.com
This translator has told us the following things:

•	He is a qualified translator with a degree in Translation by the University of Lisbon, Portugal;
•	Has over 10 years experience in general and specialised translation: technical, law, financial documents, business, advertising, medical, websites, among other subjects;
•	Provides certified/notarised translations of documents for legal or offical purposes (e.g. ICC arbitration awards, judicial decisions, cases, contracts and other business documents, education documents, birth, marriage, divorce, police and other certificates). He has a special agreement with local notary;
•	Offers interpretation services.


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Thank you! This is great information! Thanks again!


----------



## SolomunBora (5 mo ago)

Last year I faced a similar problem. When I searched, I found the "hareword" site, which is both affordable and reliable, and I had my certificate translated by this site. I was very satisfied, I recommend it to you too.

Have a nice day


----------

